# OK here is the list of USPS/TD riders who didn't dope



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

From Wikipedia here is a rough list of team members. Who didn't dope?


Former members of Discovery Channel
Name	Nationality	Years
Lance Armstrong United States	2005
José Azevedo Portugal	2005–2006
Michael Barry Canada	2005–2006
Ivan Basso Italy	2007
Manuel Beltrán Spain	2005–2006
Michael Creed United States	2005
Antonio Cruz United States	2005
Viatcheslav Ekimov Russia	2005–2006
Roger Hammond United Kingdom	2005–2006
Ryder Hesjedal Canada	2005
George Hincapie United States	2005–2007
Leif Hoste Belgium	2005–2006
Benoît Joachim Luxembourg	2005–2006
Jonathan Patrick McCarty United States	2005
Gennady Mikhaylov Russia	2005–2006
Hayden Roulston New Zealand	2005
Paolo Savoldelli Italy	2005–2006
Jurgen Van Den Broeck Belgium	2005–2006
Max Van Heeswijk Netherlands	2005–2006



Former members of U.S. Postal
Name	Nationality	Years
Lance Armstrong United States	1998–2004
Frankie Andreu United States	1998–2000
José Azevedo Portugal	2004
Dariusz Baranowski Poland	1998
Michael Barry Canada	2002–2004
Tom Boonen Belgium	2000–2002
Jamie Burrow United Kingdom	2000
Dylan Casey United States	1999–2002
David Clinger United States	2002
Michael Creed United States	2004
Antonio Cruz United States	2001–2004
Julian Dean New Zealand	1999–2000
Pascal Derame France	1998–1999
Viatcheslav Ekimov Russia	1997–2004
David George South Africa	1999–2000
Chad Gerlach United States	1996
Eddy Gragus United States	1995–1997
Tyler Hamilton United States	1996–2000
Andrew Hampsten United States	1996
Roberto Heras Spain	2001–2003
Ryder Hesjedal Canada	2004
George Hincapie United States	1997–2004
Frank Høj Denmark	1999
Marty Jemison United States	1998–1999
Patrick Jonker Australia	2000
Steffen Kjærgaard Norway	2000–2003
Damon Kluck United States	2003
Kenny Labbé United States	2000–2004
Floyd Landis United States	2002–2004
Juan Llaneras Rosello Spain	1998
Levi Leipheimer United States	2000–2001
Kevin Livingston United States	1999–2000
Glenn Magnusson Sweden	1999
Chann McRae United States	2002
Peter Meinert-Nielsen Denmark	1998–1999
Gianpaolo Mondini Italy	2002
Kirk O'Bee United States	2000
Víctor Hugo Peña Colombia	2001–2004
Daniel Rincón Colombia	2004
Jean-Cyril Robin France	1998
Sven Teutenberg Germany	1998
Christian Vande Velde United States	1998–2003
Jonathan Vaughters United States	1998–1999
Cédric Vasseur France	2000
Stive Vermaut Belgium	2000
Robbie Ventura United States	2003–2004
Anton Villatoro Guatemala	1996–1998
Matt White Australia	2001–2003
Dave Zabriskie United States	2003–2004


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Michael Creed is the only one I'll put money on.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Andy Hampston


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

All are guilty by association, and should get lifetime bans......or worse.
.
.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

pedalruns said:


> Andy Hampston


Yep. I agree. The only one I would put money on.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Lance (somebody had to say it)....


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

_

Originally Posted by pedalruns View Post
Andy Hampston
Yep. I agree. The only one I would put money on. _

I absolutely agree. He's quietly made a few comments over the years about how hard it was to race then, with the issue of doping being unsaid but tacitly referred to. I doubt Hampsten doped, ever.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> All are guilty by association, and should get lifetime bans......or worse..


But not Mr. Lance. Did you know he was tested over five MILLION TIMES, and never tested positive? (Aside from the times he tested positive, but his checkbook fixed that).

The rest of 'em, hang them high!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Andy Hampston


I overlooked him. Bet placed on Hampsten and Creed.

I'll add Daren Baker as well, only because I ride with a few folks who knew him from the Santa Rosa days and heard all of his tales of why he quit. I've never met him but they vouch that he's a stand-up guy who never crossed the line. Good enough for me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Fogdweller said:


> I overlooked him. Bet placed on Hampsten and Creed.


Agreed here.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I assume that the pressure by Postal/Discovery to dope -- whether it was explicit or implicit -- was so great that anyone who refused to dope would not have had his contract renewed. Thus, in my mind, anyone who rode for more than one season with the team likely doped. Insofar as the one season guys, I would assume that those who had one season in the 1990s probably were less likely to be dopers than those who rode once Lance became the leader of the team.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

MarkS said:


> Thus, in my mind, anyone who rode for more than one season with the team likely doped.


Except most contracts are for two years.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Since the floodgates of doubt have been opened, why would you believe any rider rode clean?

Any rider from Postal, Discovery or any other major team in this era (and potentially any other era) needs to be under suspicion or at least be looked at with skepticism when it comes to doping.


----------



## Handbrake (May 29, 2012)

Scott Mercier claims he left the team rather than dope. 

Of course no one cares because that was pre-Armstrong.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

asgelle said:


> Except most contracts are for two years.


But, there are several riders who rode only one year for the team. Even if a rider had a two-year conract, my supposition is that if he did not get with the program, he somehow was gotten off of the team before the second year.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

MarkS said:


> But, there are several riders who rode only one year for the team. Even if a rider had a two-year conract, my supposition is that if he did not get with the program, he somehow was gotten off of the team before the second year.


Most contracts are for two years doesn't mean there aren't some for one year, but you can't assume riders who were with the team two years were allowed to stay only because they doped. It's not that easy to break a rider's contract. You should also look carefully at the case of Michael Creed, who was with the team for two years. Pay special attention to what he was writing at the time.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A better question would be:.......

Are there there any riders (on the European Pro circuit) who didn't dope??

Are there any major tour winners (in the last 35 years) who didn't dope????

You can speculate all day on who doped, and who didn't dope, but the only absolute proof is that some guys failed their drug tests, and other passed them. If you claim that "some" people can cheat and still pass the tests, where does it stop, and who do you believe???
.
.
As Tilford said......
Back in the 90′s former Belgian cycling champion Eddy Planckaert, admitted experimenting with EPO. I remember reading in the same interview something like, “If you’re a professional rider in Belgium and you say that you don’t take amphetamines then you’re a liar.” 
.
.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> .. but the only absolute proof is that some guys failed their drug tests, and other passed them.


I get the first part, but the second? Are you saying that passing a drug tests proves you're not doping, and all the riders who have admitted to using PED's but never failed a test are lying?

I begin by believing that anyone who admits to doping really was doping.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

The only riders I think positively didn't dope were the ones who were great in the late '80s and into the very early '90s, who then retired when they could have still won major races had doping not suddenly exploded. Guys like Hampsten and Mottet may not have won the Tour de France, but were still more than capable of winning major Tour stages and perhaps smaller stage races, like the Tour de Suisse, or of getting well-paying jobs as super-domestiques. However, they left the sport. Why? Mottet has dropped some not so subtle hints that it was due to the rampant doping that was going on; he couldn't compete cleanly with the dopers, so he left. Fignon said similar things when he retired (funny that, how a former doper saw how far the science of doping had come, making it impossible for him to compete against riders he once dominated). Yes, guys get older and want to move onto other things, but usually not when they're still capable of earning a good paycheck. 

About Hampsten's 4th place in the '92 Tour... We now know from his own words that Chiappucci used EPO in the early '90s. Bugno was a client of Dr. Ferrari. Miguel Indurain was also a client of Dr, Conconi. The list goes on... There is probably no way to ever tell for sure, but it is possible - just possible - that Hampsten may have actually won that '92 Tour riding cleanly, were the dopers detected and kicked out. Ah, if only there had been an EPO test back then!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doping changed when EPO and bigger money came along but it was not invented in the 90's. Cycling has a long history of organized doping.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Jean-Cyril Robin. Pretty sure it's why he was only a one year guy. Afterwards he was pretty vocal about doping and retired early because of it.

Damon Kluck too.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What about Motorola team/ Sean Yates? He is pictured next to Motoman.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

steel515 said:


> What about Motorola team/ Sean Yates? He is pictured next to Motoman.


Yates tested positive for PEDs way back in 1989. He also tested positive for bare-faced cheek and idiocy in his press statement last Thursday:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...rider-or-directeur-sportif.aspx#ixzz291dxy8ht


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Antonio Cruz, because he was either on the B-team or the C-team. Or, at least I'm pretty sure if he had doped, he would have had to find his own source.

Cedric Vasseur, who went to Cofidis and managed to survive the Cofidis Affair. Either this guy was clean or he was made of teflon. 

Good call on Jean-Cyril Robin. 

Not so sure about Hampsten, he just seems an old-school doper, meaning Pot Belge and the like. 

Apparently Sean Yates has graduated from being a user to being an administrator/provider of doping. 

By the way, is the OP asking who didn't dope when they were riding for USPS/Disco, or who didn't dope ever?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Not so sure about Hampsten, he just seems an old-school doper, meaning Pot Belge and the like.


Clearly you haven't read what others have said about Hampsten both contemporary with his career and since his retirement nor his writing and statements. This is one person we can be sure never did anything close to illegal or unethical. Just looking at a name and a calendar is not due diligence.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Hampsten didn't dope - I'd go a steak dinner on that.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Handbrake said:


> Scott Mercier claims he left the team rather than dope.
> 
> Of course no one cares because that was pre-Armstrong.


Ah, but UASADA claims it was LA that started the team's doping program


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

MarkS said:


> I assume that the pressure by Postal/Discovery to dope -- whether it was explicit or implicit -- was so great that anyone who refused to dope would not have had his contract renewed. Thus, in my mind, anyone who rode for more than one season with the team likely doped. Insofar as the one season guys, I would assume that those who had one season in the 1990s probably were less likely to be dopers than those who rode once Lance became the leader of the team.


Tha might be true AFTER Lance came onto the team prior to that it was not so.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Antonio Cruz, because he was either on the B-team or the C-team. Or, at least I'm pretty sure if he had doped, he would have had to find his own source.
> 
> Cedric Vasseur, who went to Cofidis and managed to survive the Cofidis Affair. Either this guy was clean or he was made of teflon.
> 
> ...



Wow you gonna give Vasseur a pass and then brand Hamstead a doper. Wow just wow.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't dope.


----------



## Dazed (May 5, 2009)

Chris Oz said:


> From Wikipedia here is a rough list of team members. Who didn't dope?
> 
> 
> Former members of Discovery Channel
> ...


Update:



Dazed said:


> Kjærgaard came clean and admitted using EPO (etc.) at a press conferece this morning.
> 
> Just weeks after he stepped down from his position as the Norwegian Cycling Federation's sports director.


----------

